# Denville Holiday Lights 2013



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

well here is the start of some cool stuff.. thank you Steve for your boards and code for the skulls... I found xlights the servos are not as responsive as with other software.. but it will have to do for this year.. was easiest using nutcracker to program the new matrix so I had to settle.. but I will post some more videos soon

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=589062144474604¬if_t=video_processed


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Great setup regardless, awesome song.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That's Boss!


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

hope youtube doesn't block it because of the audio.. but giving it a shot


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Love your setup Allison.


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you Greg


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

here are some more.. need some day shots

https://plus.google.com/photos/1119...ms/5940705706955613169?authkey=CKKWrfzOrMi5dg


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

took a video yesterday


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow! awesome job! that is a lot of work to put up so many props - I love the light matrix in front of the garage can you tell us more about it? I thought it was a projection at first


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

it's 32 strings of 50 pixels.. pvc frame (needs to be stronger) with deer netting with steel and rubber coated.. running the show with nutcracker / xlights.. 1600 pixels.. 3200 zip ties = almost bloody fingers.. LOL

some of the effects that washed out on the video.. look better in real life.. have to figure out how to change the camera settings to be darker to record it better


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's one show-stopping display!


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------

